# Toro 724 drive pulley info



## Hagamatic (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello all, 

I have a toro 724 model 38072. I believe its a 1995 model. I have the machine apart doing a motor rebuild. While removing the engine, I found that the drive pulley for the trans( not the impeller) was very loose. I removed the u-shaped bracket from the within the trans area which also contained the metal wheel that the friction disc contacts. I removed the four little bolts that hold the adapter to the u-shaped bracket. In addition I removed a snap ring located on the shaft. It appears from the toro diagram that a bronze bushing and bearing are available separately but I cant seem to figure out how to disassemble this thing

thanks in advance


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Is there a bolt in the belt pulley side or underneath the pulley between everything on the collar? If not I'm wondering if its pressed together.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

that is pressed in there. take it into a shop to remove and reinstall. ALOHA to the form.. MAHALO


----------

